
Is Serverless Computing Becoming a Threat to Google Cloud? - jerianasmith
http://www.ishir.com/blog/5046/serverless-computing-becoming-threat-google-cloud.htm
======
seabird
The whole concept of "serverless" strikes me as a fairly stupid way of
handling things. As much as we'd like to, it's impossible to separate
absolutely everything from the platform that runs it. Although "serverless"
may be great for a backwater operation that's looking to save a few cents and
lower dev workload, any software doing heavy lifting is going to be made with
the strengths and weaknesses of its underlying platform in mind.

It's only a matter of time until we're making optimization considerations the
same way we were when we were still concerned with the underlying software
running our programs.

